# New Led Lenser H14 R on horizon



## awesometools (Oct 29, 2009)

Just received a sample of this light , 4 X AA pac at back, push pull optics focus , simple push switch with quick low, high , and varible dimer. Also 3 or 4 flash modes . Youtube has a report http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqrg-o3qg5g
It's a heavier light for serious high demand users ( actually the batteries are the heavy part . .) Should be available sometime in 2010


----------



## The Magpie (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Awesometools, looks great, EXCEPT, why have they put the button on the battery pack?

Surely that just makes it awkward, far easier to touch your forehead than the back of your head and if out in the rain with any sort of hood it'll be impossible!

If you're giving them feedback on the prototype please ask them to put the button on the front, and to make it as prominant as possible, too many headlight buttons are tiny and tucked away.


----------

